# Advice please -Taking horses to ride on the beach



## jellyshark (22 July 2015)

Hi we want to take a the horses to the beach - the information I can find is very vague, can anybody tell me the best locations in the north west or north wales, that also has easy lorry parking. I was thinking of going to somewhere on the Wirral or Talacre area.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (22 July 2015)

Ainsdale beach is good with the horses. You can park in a car park right on the beach and off you go!


----------



## shadeofshyness (24 July 2015)

I'm from Formby and the beach riding there is great, really miss it since I left home. 

Further along, Ainsdale/Southport are good too.


----------



## quirky (24 July 2015)

If you go to Ainsdale, beware of the gullies. I have been on the beach with somebody who thought they were cantering through a puddle, they ended up completely submerged. They both got out unharmed but it was terrifying to watch.
I prefer St Anne's beach, near the sand yachting place. Big car park, no danger of being blocked in.


----------



## webble (24 July 2015)

Talacre is good but gets very busy this time of year and parking isn't good in the summer. It's fantastic in winter though


----------



## Moomin1 (24 July 2015)

Penmaenmawr beach used to be fab, though I haven't taken a horse there within the last 20 years so it would be wise to check further

ETA, I do recall having to ride underneath a railway track in a short tunnel to get there so again, may be worth checking further lol!


----------



## jellyshark (24 July 2015)

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## brighteyes (25 July 2015)

quirky said:



			If you go to Ainsdale, beware of the gullies. I have been on the beach with somebody who thought they were cantering through a puddle, they ended up completely submerged. They both got out unharmed but it was terrifying to watch.
I prefer St Anne's beach, near the sand yachting place. Big car park, no danger of being blocked in.
		
Click to expand...

But still be aware that the going can change dramatically underfoot, trust nothing you haven't ridden over previously and be vigilant for incoming tide and dogs. You need a parking pass for St Annes on North Beach and Fairhaven between 9 am and 6 pm 7 days a week. Outside those hours, you are fine and no parking charge to pay, either.


----------



## mairiwick (25 July 2015)

We did Formby a few weeks ago it was fantastic! Got there at midday, pretty much high tide, was very crowded and not much beach for two horses who had never been before but as we carried on to the left it got quieter and the tide went out. They absolutely loved it and so did we! Also really liked the tracks around the woods you can opt to ride through on the way back, making a circular route. We went on a weekday, I definitely wouldn't brave it at the weekend unless very early/late!


----------

